# Offseason plan



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Based on the assumption that we will unload White or Eisley in the expanion draft or else.

A) Sign Kobe Bryant

B) Kobe doesn't come but the capspace is there.

Sign Camby and Swift, sign Vujanic, draft Telfair and use the other pick(s) to unload Eisley.

Camby/Voshkul/Lampe
Amare/Swift
Marion/Zarko
Johnson/Jacobsen/Vujanic
Telfair/Barbosa

C) Best scenario for us and the Lakers probably also.

Sign and trade Kobe for Marion, White or Eisley and this years later pick and maybe even future picks from New York or Cleveland.
Draft Telfair, Sign Camby, Swift and Vujanic.


Camby/Voshkul/Lampe
Amare/Swift
Johnson/Zarko
Kobe/Jacobsen/Vujanic
Telfair/Barbosa

Doesn't really lack anything , young and athletic.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*heres an option*

Kobe to my understanding, can just sign with us anyway. The resons he would sign with us is because we will be instant contenders, and he could win a championship. As you have said in other threads, White seems likly he will go in the expansion draft, and if Bryan C. is still right about having 9 million in cap space, this will give us another 5 thus 14 to go after Kobe or Camby.

Now Eisley, he seems like the googs of the backcourt!!!! I want him gone anyway possible!!!!

Possible solutions.......

What if we simply took Eisley and packaged 1-2 picks (Assuming we recieve the Cavs pick this year which is a very real possibility) and they already want white and offer this to them. This would leave us with 20 million for the cap, and we would still get a top 5 pick or something!!!

I just don't know if there is a specific rule about taking more than one player form a team!!!

But form the bobcats standpoint- They get two players (White and Eisley) who can come in a help and 1 (MAYBE 2 if that is the only way they accept this deal) picks in the top 16!!!

I know it seems like we are giving up a lot, but if it means getting to sign Kobe and say (Camby or another good FA) I would do it in a heart beat!!

This is my thoughts, tell me what you think!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Yes, the Bobcats can only take one player.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think sign and trade for Kobe would be better because the Suns keep their caproom to sign say Swift and Camby.

And Marion would be expandable anyway.


----------



## Joe Johnson #2 (Jan 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Based on the assumption that we will unload White or Eisley in the expanion draft or else.
> 
> A) Sign Kobe Bryant
> ...


A) Don't do it. We don't need him
B) Hope so
C) Don't get Camby far to injury prone
D) Be effective in the draft and extend contracts


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I personally don't like us signing Camby or Swift to any serious deals. Camby has played well, but who knows when he'll get injured again. Swift is an awesome athlete, but are we going to pay him a big salary just to back up Amare?

I think the Suns should make the run at Kobe, and should he not work, make a run at a FA C like Vlade or Okur. When Vujanic comes comes over next year, we will be set w/ he and Barbosa at the point, and am not sure if they would want to take Telfair (unless he really is the best available there and/or we may trade him.)

I think regardless of Kobe, we have to address the C position in the draft. There are some intriguing talents at C: Pavel, Ha, Swift, Perovic, even Araujo. A young C would give the Suns a solid starting 5 and young talent at every position.

Kobe or no Kobe, I hope the Suns finally roll the dice on a C this year.


----------



## Chasemeifucan (Jun 27, 2003)

We rolled the dice on Tsakalidas and he was a bust. I don't think we go with Pavel unless he can prove he is not going to get injured.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Well, I'm a big Camby fan, but if he proves he's completely healthy by playing out the rest of the season, he deserves a nice sized contract. If you watch the Nuggets games, you can tell he is truly a huge part of their turnaround this season.. he is an absolute defensive stalwart. He also doesn't have much of a low post game but has a decent mid-range shot and gets put backs, so he would be a great compliment to Amare's developing low post game..

I like B, with Vujanic starting at the point.. JJ's playmaking abilities would be a nice off-set of Vujanic's scoring mentality. I don't know if Stromile would want to sign with us knowing he'll just be a backup again, but there are other quality FA's to be had..

Any way it goes, we are going to be in pretty nice shape for next year.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chasemeifucan</b>!
> We rolled the dice on Tsakalidas and he was a bust. I don't think we go with Pavel unless he can prove he is not going to get injured.


I don't think you really rolled the dice on him at all. Wasn't he a late first rounder? He was projected to go near the top, until his contract made teams back off. Doesn't sound that risky to me, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I say forget Kobe,

wem should invest on what we have. keep the young guns and add some big guys and develop Lampe and Zarko.



C: Lampe
PF: Stoudemire
SF: Marion
SG: Johnson
PG: Vujnic

Bench
PG: Barbosa
C/PF: Camby (via FA)
SF/PF: Cabarkapa
SG/SF: Jacobsen
C: Voskuhl

Draft scenario:
Draft a SG and another PF/C, if we can manage to get top 10 pick, we should draft a big guy and use the other pick to draft a young SG.

This way, we keep our core guys, whilst continue to develop Amare and Johnson. Marion also stays and remain our Do-it-all SF.

Lampe can develop into a Dirk Nowitski type withint th next 2 seasons, Cabarkapa also continues to develop. Vujnic hopefully develop also along with Cabarkapa and Lampe. In 2-3 seasons we can become the next Sacramento Kings in terms of the style we play ball. And Amare will continue to develop into a powerhouse.. hopefully.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

The guy I am Praying we can get is Emeka Okafor. We would have to get lucky and get a top 3 pick. But right now we have the 5th most chances for the 1st and the 6th for the 2 and 3 (because bobcats cant get 1st pick) So we are in good shape now. I want Emeka Okafor cuz he is beast inside and will give us a nother Rebounding shotblocking force to go along with Stoudemire. And trust me, you can win championchips with two bangers down low: (Duncan and Robinson) plus with the emergence of JJ and Barbos and Vujanic we are in really good shape. MY dream draft would be Okafor and HAkim Warrick. Warrick has improved this year and would give us another ahtletic wingman.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

*.*

The Suns are the team with better chances to make good moves. and have the best future in the NBA :yes:


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Okafor isn´t a good fit for Phoenix*



> And trust me, you can win championchips with two bangers down low: (Duncan and Robinson)


Both are 7'0 meanwhile Okafor and Amare are both 6'9...

Unless one of them became a SF, they both would be too small to play PF and C togheter...

I think that Phoenix better offseason plan would be to Sign a veteran and reliable center (DIVAC), draft two good prospect to PF and C Position (Perovic, Splitter, Podkolzine).

PG Vujavic - Barbosa
SG Johnson - Jacobsen
SF Marion - Carbakapa
PF Amare - Draft Pick (Okafor - Splitter)
C FA (Divac) - Draft Pick (Perovic - Podkolzine) Lampe

If Phoenix got a third first round they can make a 2 picks for a better pick trade.

This team would be cheap, has cape space to sign they own good FA (Jacobsen, Johnson, Amare), young and specially they would have a great future....

Pizzoni.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare is 6'10 stop making things up and he defends Duncan well 1 on 1 no matter what you say about Duncan's height wether he is 6'11 or 7'.

Who can Amare and Okafor not defend? Only Shaq and maybe maybe maybe Yao.
They could *easily* hold their own against anyone else.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*2005 NBA Champs!!!*

I'm a Lakers fan, but as a Kobe fan, I think the Suns best bet, would be to make the run for Kobe. Do ANYTHING to get him.

Best case scenario would be to Sign him through FA. As someone else said, lose White or Eisley so that you can offer Kobe the Maximum. With Kobe leading the Suns, they could be a Top 4 team. Think about the team you would have on D. Amare can play Timmy D. as well as anybody can. You wouldn't need much at Center because of Amare's post up game. Also, you'd be able to play Kobe or Marion in the post at times. 

Play the scramble D that the Suns are known for playing against the Spurs, and you could have potentially the Doberman D that could rival the Bulls' D. Amare can D up the KG's and Duncan's of the world. Everyone knows what The Matrix does on D, 2+ steals and almost 1.5 blocks a game. Kobe's one of the League's best Defenders, especially in the 4th qtr. And from what I've seen of him, Barbosa may be the best Defensive PG *LEAGUE-WIDE.* With Matrix, Amare, and Kobe the Suns wouldn't have to worry about being dominated on the glass. So, with the four of them on D, you no longer have to worry about out scoring the opponent. The only problem on D that would be a liability is at C, but with Kobe gone from the Lakers, you really wouldn't have to worry about Shaq cause he can't shoot FTs and is on teh decline, because the Lakers are going to be over the limit if Kobe outright leaves. If Shaq starts dominating whoever at C, just double him or play zone.

Throw in some good picks, and this team could win the championship NEXT SEASON. And for years to come, or until someone figures out a way to beat their Defense.

As a Lakers fan, I'd hate to see this happen. However, as a Kobe fan, I'd LOVE to see it. In case you haven't figured it out, I HATE Shaq. And I hate that Kobe isn't being used to his full potential. The Suns are in need of a LEADER, someone that can WILL games out since Marbury left to get to the Championship, Kobe can provide that. Kobe needs a young athletic team that DEFENDS and has a post PRESENCE to get to the championship on his own, the Suns provide that. A WIN-WIN situation.

So, here's to rooting for Kobe in Phoenix next year, with The Doberman D in full strength wtih Matrix, Amare, Barbosa, and Kobe setting the example for the guys coming off the bench, such as a Joe Johnson.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

JJ ain't coming off of any bench.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting line-up:

PG- barbosa/vujenic
SG- Kobe
Sf-marion
sf-JJ
c-Amare

We could go small, running a Zone D, and DOMINATE on offense..... this line-up would rival the very best in the NBA!!!!


----------

